# Tracy to Phoenix



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

The Magic and Suns have been talking about sending McGrady to the Suns for Joe Johnson, Shawn Marion, and a 1-rounder. Although this trade will probably die prematurely, what are your thoughts on it.http://www.nypost.com/sports/16974.htm


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this trade ain't so bad. of course, i'd rather see mcgrady stay, but if he decides to bolt, i can live with this. marion is one of the best SF's in the league, and Johnson is a solid starting SG.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> this trade ain't so bad. of course, i'd rather see mcgrady stay, but if he decides to bolt, i can live with this. marion is one of the best SF's in the league, and Johnson is a solid starting SG.


Did you read the article? It said Joe Johnson wouldn't be included.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you read the article? It said Joe Johnson wouldn't be included.


nope i didn't. but the original poster suggested that they throw in Joe Johnson too, in which case, it's a fair trade, imo. As for Marion straight up? no way. I'm sure there are plenty of teams who are willing to offer more for a top 5 player like T-Mac.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

This was already posted, and it's still a pile of ____. 

And if you think we'd trade T-Mac without leaving your team in shambles, think again.  We would not accept Marion by himself in a thousand years. The team that trades for T-Mac will probably end up a 1 man show themselves if they want him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> This was already posted, and it's still a pile of ____.
> 
> And if you think we'd trade T-Mac without leaving your team in shambles, think again.  We would not accept Marion by himself in a thousand years. The team that trades for T-Mac will probably end up a 1 man show themselves if they want him.


Your going to have to come to terms with the idea that Tracy leaving is real. Theres a 50/50 chance he wont be with the magic next year, and I doubt you will be able to get an even trade in return.

The Magic with Marion and Johnson are better than the Magic with TMac anyways. Although I agree I would still rather have Tracy and build around him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Your going to have to come to terms with the idea that Tracy leaving is real. Theres a 50/50 chance he wont be with the magic next year, and I doubt you will be able to get an even trade in return.
> 
> The Magic with Marion and Johnson are better than the Magic with TMac anyways. Although I agree I would still rather have Tracy and build around him.


Everyone seems to think Orlando is absolutely going to be forced to trade Tmac, which just isnt the case. They arent going to trade him unless they get a really sweet deal. What is the use of trading Tmac for guys you dont necessarily want that bad if you could just keep Tmac, take your chances with him, and if he leaves you have his money for free agency to go after guys you might actually want.

Marion straight-up for Tmac just isnt going to happen. Not unless hell freezes over. 

And I dont necessarily believe Orlando is better with Marion and Johnson than Tmac. While Marion and Johnson are good players, neither can take over and win games by themselves like Tmac can. Both those guys are more suited to being complimentary players.

The only realistic offer I have seen and one that I would accept is the Phoenix deal of Johnson, Marion, and Phoenix's #7 pick.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> The only realistic offer I have seen and one that I would accept is the Phoenix deal of Johnson, Marion, and Phoenix's #7 pick.


Yup, same here.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Your going to have to come to terms with the idea that Tracy leaving is real. Theres a 50/50 chance he wont be with the magic next year, and I doubt you will be able to get an even trade in return.
> ...


Highly unlikely. Orlando will not get equal value in return, but they're not going to get raped just to get rid of him. It's not even close to 50/50 chance that he'll be gone at the beginning of the season next year, considering Phoenix is the only realistic trading partner, and it will be difficult to work out a deal that both teams like, and would be able to agree upon. I think the more likely scenario is that he gets shipped out in a trade deadline deal during the season. As for the Phoenix trade, I've voiced my opinion on that trade multiple times, I'd take T-Mac for Marion+Johnson+This year's First Rounder, nothing less. I only do the trade if we get the First Rounder because it's the perfect pick to get Gordon or another PG. 

PG: Ben Gordan/Devin Harris
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Juwan Howard
C: Emeka Okafor

6th Man: Drew Gooden

I like that a lot...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Marion, Johnson and a lottery pick is a little much, I must say.

The first idea that popped into my head...

Shawn Marion, Zarko Cabarkapa, First Rounder 

FOR

Tracy McGrady

These teams have tons of possible trade possibilities. Another possible deal...

Shawn Marion, Joe Johnson, Zarko Cabarkapa, First Rounder

FOR

Tracy McGrady, Drew Gooden, Reece Gaines


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Shawn Marion, Joe Johnson, Zarko Cabarkapa, First Rounder
> 
> FOR
> ...


I like this trade, it might be more realistic than T-Mac for Marion, Johnson and the first.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Marion, Johnson and a lottery pick is a little much, I must say.
> 
> The first idea that popped into my head...
> ...


I like these ideas.. There is no way Phoenix would send Joe Johnson and Marion for T-Mac.. He's too much of a liability to just leave when his contract expires... Plus, Joe Johnson is a young talent who has been playing some great basketball since Marbury left.. If Phoenix offers Marion and a 1st rounder for T-Mac, I would pounce on it if I was the Magic.. They'll then have two lottery picks in the draft, which can't be bad..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> And I dont necessarily believe Orlando is better with Marion and Johnson than Tmac. While Marion and Johnson are good players, neither can take over and win games by themselves like Tmac can. Both those guys are more suited to being complimentary players.



Yeah T-Mac can take over and win games.. How many games have the Magic won this season by the way? I thought so.. Orlando would be a lot better without T-Mac.. If they can get one player and a draft pick in return would even be good, because it would make the team more balanced and they won't have to rely on only one player..


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah T-Mac can take over and win games.. How many games have the Magic won this season by the way? I thought so.. Orlando would be a lot better without T-Mac.. If they can get one player and a draft pick in return would even be good, because it would make the team more balanced and they won't have to rely on only one player..


Yeah right... Game 1 vs knicks..tmac took over and won... game vs detroit @ detroit... tmac kept making shots to keep the game close even though they were down by over 18 at one point in the game and they were down by 8 with under 4 minutes to go..TMAC KEPT making the shots...and eventually it was a close game w/ just a few seconds left w/ detroit having inbounds pass..tmac steals it from chancy and leads to the win??? WHATS THAT??

game 1 vs toronto??? tmac's clutch shot....but unfortunately vince has a clutch shot too to take the win....

there are so many games.


YOU CANT replace a top 5 player...you build around them...what happened with KG?? look where he is now...the same thing needs to be done w/ tmac except we have the #1-#5 pick to help us this time.. top picks usually help the team right away..just look at the cavs and the nuggets.... 

anyways..i dont have time for this stuff anymore..people like you will always be saying the same old...your from toronto and already have a bias..


I'd rather see tmac walk than to be traded for something stupid.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> I like these ideas.. There is no way Phoenix would send Joe Johnson and Marion for T-Mac.. He's too much of a liability to just leave when his contract expires... Plus, Joe Johnson is a young talent who has been playing some great basketball since Marbury left.. If Phoenix offers Marion and a 1st rounder for T-Mac, I would pounce on it if I was the Magic.. They'll then have two lottery picks in the draft, which can't be bad..


Duh. Obviously Phoenix would not do the deal unless Tmac was guaranteed to re-sign.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Yeah T-Mac can take over and win games.. How many games have the Magic won this season by the way? I thought so.. Orlando would be a lot better without T-Mac.. If they can get one player and a draft pick in return would even be good, because it would make the team more balanced and they won't have to rely on only one player..


Too much ignorance here to even respond to.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Whatever you guys can say all you want.. At least in KG's case, he took his team to the playoffs, time and time again.. What has T-Mac done? Took them to the playoffs.. Opened his big mouth, and ended up losing 3 straight to the Pistons.. Couldn't back up all the trash he was talking.. Orlando isn't that bad of a team if you look at it.. And trading T-Mac would be the first step into having a competitive team next year.. You can be ignorant if you want, but you will have to face the facts..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Whatever you guys can say all you want.. At least in KG's case, he took his team to the playoffs, time and time again.. What has T-Mac done? Took them to the playoffs.. Opened his big mouth, and ended up losing 3 straight to the Pistons.. Couldn't back up all the trash he was talking.. Orlando isn't that bad of a team if you look at it.. And trading T-Mac would be the first step into having a competitive team next year.. You can be ignorant if you want, but you will have to face the facts..


Orlando isnt that bad of a team if you look at it? Look at it how? Maybe drunk or high. Only someone who wants to find a reason to criticize Tmac wouldnt be able to see the team is terrible now and has gotten worse every year since Tmac got there.

You dont trade one of the top 5 players on the planet who is only 24 years old because the management has been unable to put a good team around him.

Everyone keeps saying the Phoenix trade is the best thing .. well arent Marion and Joe Johnson the same guys who led Phoenix to the worst record in the West? And that was with a beast like Amare Stoudemire on the team. And great we get a draft pick, but there isnt anyone in this draft that is a guaranteed bigtime player.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Orlando isnt that bad of a team if you look at it? Look at it how? Maybe drunk or high. Only someone who wants to find a reason to criticize Tmac wouldnt be able to see the team is terrible now and has gotten worse every year since Tmac got there.
> ...


jcintosun911 = owned


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> 
> 
> jcintosun911 = owned


lol 

:yes:


----------

